# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Victorian pigeon

## mixalis91

Γεια σας! Σκεφτομαι να παρω 1 ζευγαρι victorian pigeon! Μου αρεσουν πολυ σαν πουλια! Τα φιλοξενει κανοιος αλλος? Ξερει κανεις το κοστο τους?

----------


## Paul

Βασικά, τετοια πουλια μονο απο το εξωτερικο μπορεις να τα παραγγειλεις. Ενας μακρινος μου ξαδερφος ειχε παρει ενα ζευγαρι πριν δυο χρονια, τα αγορασε 1.000 και δεν του εκαναν απογονους. Ειναι δυσκολα πουλια και πρεπει να το ψαξεις το θεμα.

----------


## mixalis91

τα εχει ακομη ο γνωστος σ? ειναι ενας γνωστος μου που φερνει διαφορα απο το εξωτερικο! εχει φερει διαφορα πτηνα στο αττικο παρκο.

----------


## Paul

Ο ξαδελφος μου τα εδωσε στον ζωολογικο κηπο Θεσσαλονικης αλλα δεν ξερω τι απεγιναν. Παντως στην Ελλαδα δεν νομιζω να βρεις, πες καλυτερα στον γνωστο σου να σου πει και τιμες απο εξωτερικο.

----------


## mixalis91

σιγουρα θα ειναι ακριβα! οταν βρει ειπε θα μου πει, πηγαινει συχνα στο εξωτερικο και φερνει ζωα.

----------


## Paul

Tελικα, πηρες?

----------


## mixalis91

οχι. ειπα σε αυτον να ψαξει κ μολις βρει θα μου πει τιμη! και να βρω αμεσα δεν μπορω να παρω διοτι δεν εχω αλλα κλουβια! ειδη εχω αρκετα ζωα και χρειαζεται να φτιαξω και αλλα κλουβια!

----------


## Paul

Οκ, καλη επιτυχια σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## kirkal

Μιχάλη εχω βρει ενα email στο ιντερνετ  από εναν τύπο που λέει ότι έχει τα συγκεκριμένα περιστέρια και τα πουλάει..Με κάθε επιφύλαξη όμως το λέω χωρίς να έχω περισσότερες πληροφορίες ίσως είναι και ψεύτικο...ενδιαφέρεσαι να στο στείλω.?

----------


## mixalis91

στειλτω μου φιλε. αλλα δεν πιστευω να τα παρω διοτι αλλαξα γνωμη και λεω να παρω κυκνους.

----------


## kirkal

μετά από προσεκτικότερη ανάλυση του θέματος είδα ότι ο συγκεκριμένος εκτροφέας ήταν Πακιστάν..ναι μεν είχε υπέροχα πουλιά...αλλά λίγο μακριά...οι κύκνοι είναι super επιλογή...έχω διαβάσει και έχω δει φώτος και από μαύρους κύκνους οι οποίοι είναι εκπληκτικοί και έχω δει και ασπρόμαυρους.....ωραία επιλογή  οι κύκνοι....προϋποθέτει βέβαια να υπάρχει χώρος αρκετός και για μίνι λιμνούλα....εγώ αν είχα χώρο και σπίτι στην επαρχία θα επέλεγα λευκά παγώνια..(έλλειψη χρωστικών) είναι σπάνια βέβαια αλλά τα αρσενικά είναι υπερθέαμα...

----------


## mixalis91

βρηκα και εγω εναν εκτροφεα πακισταν και εχει πολλα ειδη σπανιων ζωων. εχω αρκετο χωρο καιλιμνη γιατι εχω και αλλα υδροβια. οποτε μολις φερει καποια φαρμα στην ελλαδα κυκνους απο ολλανδια θα παρω 1 ζευγαρι, τους ασπρους σκεφτομαι! παγωνια εχει ενας φιλος μου οποτε θα παρω απο αυτον εχει και ασπρα αλλα δεν εχουν πιστευω την ομορφια που εχουν τα κανονικα.

----------


## ktistis

Ποσο στοιχίζει ενας άσπρος κύκνος?

----------


## mixalis91

Το ζευγάρι 450ευρώ. Στην Κύπρο?

----------


## kirkal

το έψαξα λίγο...ζευγάρι μαύρων κύκνων 800 ευρώ

----------


## 11panos04

450 to zeygari οι κυκνοι εκτροφης;;;Οσο ενα ζευγαρι μεητζορ...

Φιλικα

----------


## ktistis

Δεν ξέρω δεν το έψαξα!

----------


## mixalis91

Τους μαύρους τους φέρνουν με 600 ευρώ. Οι άσπροι είναι πιο μεγάλοι από τους μαύρους.
Είναι και ένας απατεώνας που λέει ότι πουλάει κύκνους με 69 ευρώ, απλά του καταθέτεις τα χρήματα και πουλιά δεν βλέπεις ποτέ

----------


## epanomizoo

exeι ενας γνωστος μου μαυρους και ασπρους κυκνους .οι μαυροι μονο το ονομα εχουν οτι ειναι κατι σπουδαιο .οι λευκοι ειναι πολυ ομορφοτεροι .
τους αγορασε απο τον κοζιακα στα τρικαλα

----------


## mixalis91

απο εκει θα παρω και εγω. 
οι μαυροι ειναι πιο μικροι και οι μαυροκεφαλοι. οι λευκοι ειναι οι μεγαλυτεροι.
εχει και ενας γνωστος μου αλλα δεν του γεννησαν φετος.

----------

